# HS33 Halteschellen Frässerie, wer hat Interesse?



## ingoingo (16. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute, 

um Kosten zu sparen wollte ich wissen wer von euch Interesse an Halteschellen hat. 

Sie klemmen die Kolben ohne Kunststoffringe, sind leicht und verbiegen sich nicht durch integrierte AbstÃ¼tzflÃ¤chen. 

Material ist Alu (Schellen werden vorher natÃ¼rlich getestet)
Gewicht ohne Schrauben 33gr.







Preise kann ich erst nennen wenn ich einen ungefÃ¤hren Ãberblick habe wie die Nachfrage ist. 

Also wenn sich 10 Leute finden wÃ¼rde ich fÃ¼r die Masse frÃ¤sen lassen. 


Interesse haben:
erwinosius
To-bi-bo
echo trialer

Preis wÃ¤re dann 30â¬ inkl. Versand !

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Ingo


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Februar 2013)

und wie kommt der Kolben zwischen die Schellen-Teile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (16. Februar 2013)

Natürlich sind die geteilt


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Februar 2013)

Ein paar aus Pom wären interessant.


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Februar 2013)

ingoingo schrieb:


> und verbiegen sich nicht durch integrierte Abstützflächen.




dann hat mich der Satz hier etwas verwundert, in dem Zusammenhang


----------



## Toolkid (16. Februar 2013)

ingoingo schrieb:


> ...
> Sie klemmen die Kolben ohne Kunststoffringe...


und wie kann man die Kolben dann ausrichten?


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Februar 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> und wie kann man die Kolben dann ausrichten?


Kolben bzw. der Belag ist parallel zur Schelle... Beläge stehen immer senkrecht zur Flanke. Geht ohne Probleme.
Funktioniert sogar weitaus besser wie die Schellen mit Kunststoffring 



> Ein paar aus Pom wären interessant.


mal schaun was sich dieses Jahr noch machen lässt


----------



## ingoingo (16. Februar 2013)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Kolben bzw. der Belag ist parallel zur Schelle... Beläge stehen immer senkrecht zur Flanke. Geht ohne Probleme.
> Funktioniert sogar weitaus besser wie die Schellen mit Kunststoffring



Genau, 

Im Zweifelsfall mit einer Flachfeile die 4 Punktaufnahme planen 

Viele Grüße

Ingo


----------



## erwinosius (16. Februar 2013)

Also ich wäre interessiert. Sind die dann aus einem Teil? Habe bisher die TNN, aber die sind mittlerweile sehr ausgeleiert...
Wenn es preislich hinhaut nehm ich einen Satz.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Februar 2013)

Selbstgebaut klingt interessant. Prinzipiell ist Interesse da!


----------



## echo trialer (16. Februar 2013)

Klingt super  Hätte auch Interesse an einem Paar !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (17. Februar 2013)

Also nochmal. Preis liegt bei 30â¬ inkl. Versand. 

Ich schreibe oben in den ersten Post die Leute die Interesse haben wenn das ok ist. 

Wir brauchen mind. 10 Leute fÃ¼r diesen Preis.....


----------



## erwinosius (17. Februar 2013)

30â¬ ist ok...oben reinschreiben auch....Bin schon gespannt.

edit: achja, eloxiert wÃ¤re noch toll ;-)


----------



## ingoingo (17. Februar 2013)

kann ich anfragen, lohnt sich aber nur wenn wir die ganze Serie schwarz machen....

bzw. dann einen Teil schwarz ausfärben lassen. 
Selbsteloxieren werde ich meine dann wohl aber für 40 Teile ist das ein ziemlicher Aufwand...


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Februar 2013)

ingoingo schrieb:


> kann ich anfragen, lohnt sich aber nur wenn wir die ganze Serie schwarz machen....



Fänd ich gut


----------



## ecols (17. Februar 2013)

Wie hoch muss die Aufnahme nach dem planfeilen noch sein, damit deine Konstruktion passt? Bei vielen Serienschellen sind die unteren ja aus diesem Grund abgeflacht. Nur nicht, dass sie am Ende nicht passen? Vielleicht könnten die Interessenten das ja mal nachmessen?


----------



## erwinosius (17. Februar 2013)

ich werds mal nachmessen....aber erst im Laufe der Woche. 
Und ich werd mal im Eloxalbetrieb hier in NBG nachfragen. Habe schonmal paar Teile machen lassen und da warens 30â¬ Mindermenge. Egal wie viele Farben das waren.
WÃ¤ren dann ja nur 3â¬ p.P.

GruÃ
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzman (17. Februar 2013)

wieso selber bauen die dinger gibts von echo für 24 beim jan in allen farben. nur so nebenbei. oder hab ich ein "besonderes feature" überlesen.


----------



## ingoingo (17. Februar 2013)

ecols schrieb:


> Wie hoch muss die Aufnahme nach dem planfeilen noch sein, damit deine Konstruktion passt? Bei vielen Serienschellen sind die unteren ja aus diesem Grund abgeflacht. Nur nicht, dass sie am Ende nicht passen? Vielleicht könnten die Interessenten das ja mal nachmessen?




Guter Einwand, ich messe auch im Cad mal nach obs passt. Die untere Schelle ein wenig anders zu machen sollte bei der Aufspannung beim Fräsen aber auch kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Pipo33 (17. Februar 2013)

benzman schrieb:


> wieso selber bauen die dinger gibts von echo für 24 beim jan in allen farben. nur so nebenbei. oder hab ich ein "besonderes feature" überlesen.



Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt


----------



## ingoingo (17. Februar 2013)

ecols schrieb:


> Wie hoch muss die Aufnahme nach dem planfeilen noch sein, damit deine Konstruktion passt? Bei vielen Serienschellen sind die unteren ja aus diesem Grund abgeflacht. Nur nicht, dass sie am Ende nicht passen? Vielleicht könnten die Interessenten das ja mal nachmessen?




Guter Einwand, ich messe auch im Cad mal nach obs passt. Die untere Schelle ein wenig anders zu machen sollte bei der Aufspannung beim Fräsen aber auch kein Problem darstellen.

edit: Also ich werde die untere Schelle in wenig verändern. Könnte knapp werden. Aber ich teste eh erst die Prototypen hier....


----------



## ingoingo (17. Februar 2013)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt




Ja, die Schellen verbiegen nicht so sehr weil sie sich abstützen und die Schraubenkraft dazu benutzt wird den Kolben zu Klemmen. 

Ist ja jedem die seine Entscheidung. Ich werde mir auf jedenfall welche fräsen. Wer auch welche will schließt sich halt an.


----------



## Pipo33 (17. Februar 2013)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Ja, die Schellen verbiegen nicht so sehr weil sie sich abstützen und die Schraubenkraft dazu benutzt wird den Kolben zu Klemmen.



Macht Sinn  Auch wenn ich (bis jetzt) noch keine Probleme mit verbogenen Halteschellen hatte


----------



## jan_hl (17. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte auch vor einiger Zeit über ein eigenes Paar HS33 Schellen nachgedacht, aber das Projekt dann irgendwann aufgegeben, da ich zuwenig fahre als das sich das lohnen würde. Was ich damals machen wollte: 

- eine (aus kostengründen erstmal) sehr einfache Basisschelle konstruieren
- die dann 3 bis 5 fach herstellen 
- und bei jeder Schelle die langlöcher seitlich ein wenig hin und herschieben

Damit stützt sich der Bremskörper dann auf der Schelle ab und man muss die Schrauben nicht mehr festballern und hat auch sonst keine Probleme mit Verformungen usw weil sich der Bremskörper nicht rausdrücken kann, weil er ja auf der Schelle aufsitzt. Insgesamt braucht man damit deutlich weniger Klemmkraft.

Letztendlich ist es an den Kosten gescheitert, da man mindestens 3 Paar braucht um den Verschleiß des Bremspads anzupassen. Wenn man den Paarpreis auf 10 bis 15 Euro drücken könnte, dann wär das sicherlich ein schönes Produkt für den Massenmarkt, aber da fehlt mir leider Geld, Erfahrung, Motivation und Zeit.


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. Februar 2013)

Mal hier schauen :   http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/brake_clamps/c74.html
Sowas gibts schon käuflich in UK.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## ecols (17. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, die TNN sehen sogar gleich aus  http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/brake_clamps/tnn_engineering_cnc_brake_clamps/c74p10956.html


----------



## ingoingo (17. Februar 2013)

Das stimmt, zumindest sehen sie ähnlich aus. Man kann das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden.

Schreibt einfach wenn ihr Interesse habt oder halt nicht. Ich weiß auch dass es ähnliche von TNN gibt, auch dass es von Echo welche gibt. 
Punkt ist dass ich mir welche fräse(lasse) und wollte einfach rumfragen wer welche braucht. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (18. Februar 2013)

habe die von TNN....und die sind sehr weich....


----------

